# How to clear a slow laundry tub drain



## AlexGB

I did a search for "slow drains" but didn't find anything specific to laundry tubs (or trays).

Mine has slowed to the point that the output of the washer is filling the thing almost to the point of overflowing.  It then takes hours for the water to drain out of the tubs.  (This is a dual tub, so what the washer dumps into the left side backs up into the right one, filling it also).

I've tried using a plunger alone, then I tried the baking soda plus vinegar method that worked so well for my bathroom sink.  No dice.  I don't want to use anything caustic like Drano or Liquid Plumber because (a) some of the plumbing is plastic and (b) the other parts are pretty old.  And the tub drains are small...only about an inch and a quarter in diameter, so I don't see how I could get a snake down there.

Before I call the plumber, any suggestions?

P.S. Yes, I know, I should have some kind of strainer or filter over the washer hose to prevent the lint from plugging up the drain.


----------



## inspectorD

This could be a main drain issue, a trap under the sink bowl issue, or even a galvanized line that will never get unclogged issue. Purchase a snake and see what that does.

My advice...get the plumber, sometimes it is better to let someone else cause the bigger problem and fix it right.


----------



## mudmixer

It will take something to dislodge any obstruction.

Forget about the typical "uncloggers" because they are made for organic break-up and not synthetic or cotton lint.

A sanke or a wrench to loosen things is a good strat.

You can also check to see if the vent line is not plugged by debris, insect nests, dead birds or whatever.

Dick


----------



## Redwood

I'm going to side with Inspector D on this one...

Call in a plumber and get results!

With snaking drains you can snake all day in the wrong spot and nothing will happen... Having been in the business I can tell you with all honesty that new guys going out there and starting take about a full year before they become proficient at cleaning drains. I've even seen experienced plumbers that didn't have drain cleaning experience struggle...

I've also seen the expense and effort homeowner handymen put forth without results...

If you are indeed tangling with a clogged main we are also talking serious equipment being used that can inflict serious or, even deadly injuries in a split second.

Leave it to the pro's and they will get you running again.

As for a clogged vent...
The purpose of the vent is to protect the water seal of the trap.
There are a very few times when a clogged vent will cause a drain to be slow.
Most of them when there are underlying problems with a clogged drain needing air displaced to allow more water into the drain pipe.


----------



## diyguy427

I read through your post and the responses. The size of the drain may be part of the problem. If you decide to hire someone, I would strongly encourage you to check them out first. Too many horror stories about contractors, etc. doing sub-standard work and/or shortcuts that can make the situation even worse.

___________________________
DIY...again! | Plumbing Help


----------



## GregC

Hello, Yes...clogged laundry tub. Have seen and cleaned hundreds of them!  If you have a removable trap under the LT, then remove it, and clean it out. It will be full of washer lint. Quick fix for the washer drain hose... best and cheapest thing, a womans pair of nylons (pantyhose) Only need one side of the leg. LOL  Attach them to the end of the discharge hose it will catch 99% or the laundry lint, allowing water to flow without a problem. Cheap and easy, thats if you dont have to buy the pantyhose.  Hope this helps.


----------

